# DIY CO2 folks Here is a couple ?s



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, I got all the need to know stuff figured out BUT,
"try to figure out how to ask this one"
What does the water/sugar/CO2 do when it;s reacting?
I don;t need the "It Makes CO2"
Does it all mix itself to a yeast ball?
does the sugar and yeast to this and the water's not or 
what is going on here?
I have desided to clean out another bottle and run a 2 bottle set up so nothing gets to the tank, and all that stuff.

Also, anyone who is running or has ran one of these setups, what have your problems been with PH if anything?
If I use baking soda to buffer the PH, how much of this do you use?

Something else I thought of, do I need to shut this down when the lights are off?
And will these work fine at room temp?

I don;t think I have to worry about PH crach as I am not going to be close enough to excess levels do much harm, I just want to try this to give my plants a little boost and be able to have a few fish notes on it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

DIY Co2 doesn't produce enough CO2 and the reactor used isn't efficient enough to worry about PH swings. It may drop up to .4 or .5 but that is gradually. Sugar and water and yeast creates OH (alcohol) and CO2 (carbon dioxide) Its the Oh that eventually kills the yeast and thus prevent the reactor from being self sustaining. The larger the container, the more co2 and longer it will last. Brewers yeast also lasts longer than bakers yeast as it can withstand higher acidic levels. I do add a bit of baking soda to my mix to prevent rapid co2 production. Keeps the mixture running longer.


----------

